# How to put video to Android phone to enjoy video freely



## tracyjump (Dec 22, 2009)

It’s not only Google, but Motorola, HTC, Samsung, Song Erisson and some other main manufacturers have been keen on Android phone. According to the monthly reports from AdMob, the mobile ads company that was recently acquired by Google, Android has 11% of the worldwide smart phone market and 12% of the US market. And the recent new appearance of Motorola Droid and the coming HTC Bravo really bring us big surprise with enabling many of the cool new features.










A big screen on a small phone, that’s one of the highlights and attractions of Android phone. Absolutely, you can take the big screen with you to enjoy videos, websites, photos and any other images on the ultra sharp wide screen display. There are 2 ways for you to enjoy videos on your smart phone.



*Solution 1: *
You can visit those online video sharing webs such as Youtute, Hulu, etc. That’s good, but sometimes it will be very slow and won’t be very fluent.



*Solution 2: *
The second way is that you can put your videos saved on your PC to your smart phone so that you can enjoy them on the go. To put videos on smart phone, you only need the following 2 steps:



*Step 1: Convert video to Android phone supported video*
The video you have saved whether it is downloaded from internet or somewhere else, may be in different formats such as flv or avi etc. But your Android phone may only supports playing MP4 video or WMV video, therefore you need to *convert video to Android phone video* first. This Wondershare Video Converter is such kind of tool which can convert videos to almost all kinds of videos for Android phone whether you are T-mobile myTouch 3G, HTC, Motorola or some other Android phone users.



*Step 2: Transfer converted video to your smart phone*
After conversion, you can connect your phone with PC, and transfer the converted video to your phone.

With these 2 solutions, you can take your Android phone’s big screen with you every minute and anywhere to enjoy your favorite video in the most vivid way.


----------

